Ask HN: What are your favorite lesser known products? - waqasaday
======
benologist
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brightness-
slider/id45662449...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brightness-
slider/id456624497?mt=12)

Brightness Slider. It's not perfect but it lets me adjust my monitor
brightness.

Ironically a cheap Chromebox could do it for the same monitor using brightness
buttons on the keyboard just as my MBP does with its screen.

------
BillBohan
ClipCache for Windows from [http://www.xrayz.co.uk/](http://www.xrayz.co.uk/)

I have used this for so long it would make using a clipboard with only one
page very difficult.

------
waqasaday
For me it is the app: CURIO.IO; outstanding print content as audio, brought
alive by great narrators.

------
XtalJ
Xiaomi Mi4. It is almost completely unknown in Sweden.

